
Spotify asking family-plan users for gps data to prove they live at same address - mwexler
https://qz.com/quartzy/1405477/spotify-is-demanding-family-plan-users-hand-over-gps-data/
======
nkkollaw
I often travel between Italy and Poland (I'm in Italy 1 week/month), and I
keep running into problems of this kind.

I assume for copyrights agreements, when I'm in Italy Netflix will fail to
show movies I was in the middle of watching in Poland. I keep having AWS,
Digital Ocean, and others think I'm a hacker despite the fact that I routinely
confirm my account again while travelling between the same two countries, etc.

Of course, in this case Spotify wants to stop people from saving money by
sharing their account, but my point is that things like this often lead to bad
experiences for legit users.

If I was 18 in this case I would have organized a "Spotify confirmation"
dinner at my house. A parent who pays for Spotify and is travelling might see
his account limited.

------
qwerty456127
IMHO no app that doesn't really need location data to perform the very
function people install it for should ever be given access to this data. Same
applies to Internet access and other app permissions.

------
paxy
Because screw families that don't live together

